# Its winter time, im homeless and got no where to live/go? what do i do?



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Mar 7, 2019)

I literally have fucked myself over, I got drunk with my s/o and spent my basic needs money on drugs, a friend of the family is willing to rent out a couch of her's until I get a apartment/room, but she wants straight up CASH, cuz she has been burnt a lot, I know this isn't the most honest way to make money, but she's willing to take boosted groceries for a few nights, I know if I tried really hard, I could probably find myself a apartment in 1 week, but I know it would take a lot of effort, time and energy on my part to do so, A good thing is I'm on the ONTARIO DISABLITY SUPPORT PROGRAM, 
My basic needs portion is $475.00 a month.
because I do have MENTAL HEALTH ISSUES, anxiety and depression to be honest, which I heard is a pretty common thing in people, even thou my s/o "makes" me feel CRAZY& there is something wrong with me for having it, but that's other story, I basically don't have anywhere to live or go, I can't even stay at the shelter house for personal reasons, I put myself in detox, but then I cant work on other things I really wanna do, you have to actually stay in the facility. I'm also considering making some type " emergency winter shelter" just in the bush or somewhere hidden, but im worried about doing it wrong and I will actually be very good, cuz the weather gets almost -40 below, got a friend of a family that will let me spend one night , but that's all. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cam3J (Mar 7, 2019)

I wrapped my beer in duct tape tonight so i could walk down the street with it an not get hasseled


----------



## croc (Mar 7, 2019)

U ain't gonna like hearing this but... 
I'd bet money on things not getting better or changing until u get clean. 

Sure, u can't do things u WANT to while living in a facility but sometimes u gotta do the shit u NEED to do before the wants. Sounds like staying warm (alive, in this case) and getting treatment as to not spend ur living money on drugs are pretty important needs. 

Also, ur if ur partner tries to make u feel crazy, lose that dead weight bc they're an asshole. If they're trynna say "hey, you're out of control and need help" maybe they're right. But if they're also using, maybe it's more of the former. 

Sending hugs n love n strength your way.


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Mar 7, 2019)

aww thanks, getting sober is important to me, im on methadome


----------



## Ringo (Mar 7, 2019)

I would say you should prioritize your needs, and whatever it takes to fulfill them. 

1. Consider staying away from your s/o if that’s possible somehow (I know how that sounds) If you end up spending your living money on drugs with her, it seems like it would be very hard to improve your situation? That said, living with her maybe isn’t good? Maybe stay with her but live somewhere else? Just ideas.

2. Find Housing. Sounds like your most pressing issue, if you can make that happen in one week of busting your ass—I would do that. You have some money coming in to wiggle with for food and etc in the short term, the next step would be housing so you can maybe work a little and make some more $$ to keep you warm and fed. 

3. Consider your options at shelters and with treatment programs, I completely understand having personal reasons that keep you from staying in shelters or seeking help with issues. I always did too. My anxiety was so bad, I didn’t trust anyone or anything, being in a shelter would have been absolutely miserable. But consider it, in retrospect there were a lot of times I could have benefited from giving up my “personal reasons”, which often amounted to paranoia and not wanting to deal with something unpleasant. 

Wish you well, take care


----------



## BusGypsy (Mar 7, 2019)

Get clean. It's difficult to trust someone who you think is just gonna spend money on drugs and steal to buy drugs. Get into a rehab. Drop that shit it's nasty.


----------



## Glass Roads (Mar 7, 2019)

I would say stay with said person from the family for a night, and then stay with said person on the couch. Go talk to the grocery stores in the area and explain your situation, they could possibly hook you up with perishable food that they will toss out anyway, or you point you to where they donate said food. Use said food to pay rent until you can get the $475, then use that to pay the rent (hopefully that's enough), and eat off of that food for a bit. Be careful shoplifting, it doesn't sound like getting arrested would make your life easier right now. If you aren't opposed to dumpster diving, go with that. Once you have a stable place to live, I would say either find a good NA or support group for people recovering from addiction, or find an in patient facility you can work toward going to, depending on how your situation is. 
Above all, I would say get clean and find some good friends to talk to and try to begin the process of working through whatever it is that causes you to spend your living funds on drugs.


----------



## roguetrader (Mar 9, 2019)

@Childgodess - you've been starting threads asking similar questions for months and it seems like you've got precisely nowhere - people have given you as much advice as you're gonna get but it seems like you think some amazing solution to all your problems is gonna fall from the sky ! sorry if I sound harsh, I am sympathetic to your plight but unless you make a plan, knuckle down and stick to it you're gonna be in exactly the same position next winter.....


----------



## Omightydarkone (Nov 6, 2020)

Move deep in the woods and build a cabin by a lake or stream somewhere.


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Nov 8, 2020)

roguetrader said:


> @Childgodess - you've been starting threads asking similar questions for months and it seems like you've got precisely nowhere - people have given you as much advice as you're gonna get but it seems like you think some amazing solution to all your problems is gonna fall from the sky ! sorry if I sound harsh, I am sympathetic to your plight but unless you make a plan, knuckle down and stick to it you're gonna be in exactly the same position next winter.....




I have a bad memory sometimes and have forgotten if i posted similar threads, plus I tried to look for all creative solutions from people, even if they seemed "out there"


----------

